# Hyperactive Springer



## sola (May 9, 2010)

Hi
I've got a eighteen month old springer spaniel, who is hyperactive i'm thinking of trying these tablet: Tranquil Plus Tablets x 100 for Cats and Dogs by Denes
Has any body used them or have any suggestions.
Thank you


----------



## maizie0_0 (May 4, 2010)

I have an 8 month old springer and I think you will find its in their nature! x


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

sola said:


> Hi
> I've got a eighteen month old springer spaniel, who is hyperactive *i'm thinking of trying these tablet:* Tranquil Plus Tablets x 100 for Cats and Dogs by Denes
> Has any body used them or have any suggestions.
> Thank you


Jesus wept


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Jesus wept


As well he might.
The dogs bred to work in the field 8hrs every day


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Obviously I dont know what you have already tried

But if not already done so I would go down the route of increased exercise, increased mental stimualtion and a change in diet first.


----------



## EBT (Aug 27, 2010)

You've got a Springer, what did you really expect? They are crazy hyper. Give it plenty of exercise and enjoy it!


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

I too have a springer. A change of diet to something without additives ad colouring can help loads. Some foods are akin to feding an already bouncy child exclusively on blue smarties and coke! Also mental stimulation tires them more than running, that is not to say dont excersise your dog but a half hour training session of 2 15 min ones ties my dog way way more than a long off lead walk with fetch etc. 

Please don't go down the self medicating route. If you give a little background on the dog i'm sire you will get some great advise on here.

As for youv'e got a springer what do you expect. That probably why you got one but with the right interaction in a day they can be a pleasure not a bouncing ball of madness at least in the house.


----------



## EBT (Aug 27, 2010)

Amy-manycats said:


> I too have a springer. A change of diet to something without additives ad colouring can help loads. Some foods are akin to feding an already bouncy child exclusively on blue smarties and coke! Also mental stimulation tires them more than running, that is not to say dont excersise your dog but a half hour training session of 2 15 min ones ties my dog way way more than a long off lead walk with fetch etc.
> 
> Please don't go down the self medicating route. If you give a little background on the dog i'm sire you will get some great advise on here.
> 
> As for youv'e got a springer what do you expect. *That probably why you got one* but with the right interaction in a day they can be a pleasure not a bouncing ball of madness at least in the house.


They got a Springer because of their high activity level and then seek advice on medication to calm them down? Dunno


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

sola said:


> Hi
> I've got a eighteen month old springer spaniel, who is hyperactive i'm thinking of trying these tablet: Tranquil Plus Tablets x 100 for Cats and Dogs by Denes
> Has any body used them or have any suggestions.
> Thank you


WHAT!!!!! drug an 18month ols springer? was this breed researched before buying because a springer that wasnt hyper at 18 months would worry me, unless its very excessive and if so then look at diet and exercise and training Dont drug the poor dog, not normal and could cause more problems than it would solve.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Aren't all springer spaniels hyperactive? Isn't that one of the main traits of the breed? Sorry, but you need to do as others have said: more exercise, more mental stimulation, hiding games and stuff.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Ive had 3 springers gave 2 now and non of mine have been hyperactive, active yes but not was i see as hyper, a springer with the correct boundaries training and diet can be as calm as any other breed, the problem is many springer owners allow them to live up to their name, let them get away with charging around the house, to be on the go 24/7 many HYPER springers are HYPER because they are confused, confused about what is expected of them this results in unruley behaviour darting here and there at 100mph they will literally bounce of the walls because they dont know what you want them to do or how you want them to behave, confusion in a high drive breed shows this way.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

All springers are insanely high energy they're bred to work all day you don't give them enough exercise and training and they will be hyper. I wouldn't drug a dog for natural behaviour


----------



## David Latimer (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh come on!! Ask yourself if you would put your child on these drugs? I think you wouldn't but you would TRAIN him to behave. The same applies to a Springer. A Springer spaniel (especially if it is field bred) is essentially a bird dog - and a very enthusiastic one at that. If you don't use the dog for flushing birds, then you need to find an alternative release for its energy - flyball, agility etc.

I would suggest that perhaps you didn't research the characteristics of the dog before you acquired it. It will mellow a little as it grows older (note I said 'a little').

The show or bench Springer seems to be a completely different kettle of fish. I have just adopted a rescued a three year old show-bred dog after 24 years of field dogs, and he is so laid back he almost falls over. Has a couple of toys which he religiously protects from the cat, and is never happier than when he is watching TV.

It's all down to the characteristics of the breed, and how you compensate for what they are bred to do, and with ALL breeds - TRAINING, TRAINING, TRAINING. You cannot expect a dog (or a child ) to do what you want it to do without proper training. We send our children to school to be taught by professionals; do the same with your dog. There are plenty of good trainers around.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

David Latimer said:


> Oh come on!! Ask yourself if you would put your child on these drugs? I think you wouldn't but you would TRAIN him to behave. The same applies to a Springer. A Springer spaniel (especially if it is field bred) is essentially a bird dog - and a very enthusiastic one at that. If you don't use the dog for flushing birds, then you need to find an alternative release for its energy - flyball, agility etc.
> 
> I would suggest that perhaps you didn't research the characteristics of the dog before you acquired it. It will mellow a little as it grows older (note I said 'a little').
> 
> ...


This thread is 3 years old.....


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

labradrk said:


> This thread is 3 years old.....


You took the words right out of my fingers! Please start a new thread people, not drag up an ancient one.


----------

